
Couple fined $3304 for posting year-old travel photos online - quickthrower2
https://www.news.com.au/travel/travel-updates/incidents/couple-fined-3304-for-posting-yearold-travel-photos-online/news-story/e1c2280d3f1a2fe1c2f5da5d38d465ae
======
Ididntdothis
I definitely feel there is some overreaching going on. Here in Sonoma County
parks and beaches are closed but you still can go to stores without mask and
the people working at the store aren't wearing masks either. I think the
harsher and inconsistent the restrictions get the less people will be willing
to put up with them.

------
AndrewOMartin
A Facebook post has led to a couple being mistakenly fined more than $3300 by
police. The fine was revoked after authorities learnt the pictures weren’t
taken over the Easter holiday period.

------
bryanrasmussen
I liked the picture of the police standing really close to that guy while
writing him a ticket, hopefully it's an old stock photo.

~~~
dependenttypes
Old or new it is not acceptable. Corona was not the first virus in the world.

------
pensatoio
This is all a huge overkill. Every person in power is getting a chance to
flex. Coming back from all the overreach in the USA, if not globally, will be
an interesting time.

